

Is technology morally neutral? See No Evil: The Case of Alfred Anaya - incaren
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/03/alfred-anaya/all/

======
smsm42
That's war on drugs for you. Anything it touches becomes deadly poison and
anybody caught in the nets on drugs warriors loses all his rights as a
citizen.

